# Useless VW customer service line 1-800-822-8987



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

What is the purpose of this customer service line specifically for issues related to dealer service, every time I call them due to issues related to service with my car you basically start a loop, in other words the dealer tells you or you decide to call them to get something resolved, then VW customer service tells you need to talk to the dealer and you just start the loop until you just don't care about it anymore and nothing gets solved.
So my question is what is purpose of having this customer service line at all besides asking for directions to your nearest dealer because there is no other way to try to solve something when there is issues with service. They never solved anything (besides giving you a case number) and they do have the last word (We are sorry for the inconvenience...) then you asked what or who else can I talk to about this and they are basically the highest you can go with VW. I guess the only next choice will be hiring a lawyer to get something resolved but that is not the point.
My experience with this car is great I do like it a lot but I will never buy another VW just because the service dealer network is horrible and there is no other avenues outside your dealer to solved something they always have the last word, or you can try the useless 1-800-822-8987


_Modified by touareg007 at 11:41 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

You are correct, I got that runaround and decided I am almost done with VW- they really could take some lessons from the local Land Rover dealership IMO, YMMV.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (wrh3)*

The key to getting anywhere with VWoA and customer service is by being courteous, but at the same time explaining your problem clearly and honestly.
Be direct, be firm, but don't be an ass in the process. 
I think it's unfair to say _"They never solved anything (besides giving you a case number) and they do have the last word"_.
If you don't get anywhere with the customer service person on the other end of the line, ask for a supervisor. I've dealt with these people before and they generally will move your case up the line.
Also, you can send letters to the front office in Auburn Hills. I guarantee that you will get some sort of response because Adrian Hallmark and the rest of the gang are serious about getting these customer service issues taken care of.


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:01 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I agree with you but I never said I was being an ass to them, I am always courteous and always try to explain all my issues in great detail but at the end of the day it is a waste of time because they never resolved any of my issues which I don't want to put people to sleep with the same old stories about dealers issues.
Point is that every time I do ask for some other resolution or to talk to somebody else (in a courteous manner) they always said "this is it, there is nobody else you can talk to, or go back to the dealer to have your issues resolved"
Then they give you the usual tip and advice "Go back to the dealer and ask you want to see the field rep. they go to the dealers once in a while and that person might be able to assist you" so great thanks VW for the tip, but wish me luck because my service advisor most likely wont know what I am talking about or will never call me when the field rep. is around anyway.


_Modified by touareg007 at 11:43 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Useless VW customer service line 1-800-822-8987 (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_What is the purpose of this customer service line specifically for issues related to dealer service, every time I call them due to issues related to service with my car you basically start a loop, in other words the dealer tells you or you decide to call them to get something resolved, then VW customer service tells you need to talk to the dealer and you just start the loop until you just don't care about it anymore and nothing gets solved.
So my question is what is purpose of having this customer service line at all besides asking for directions to your nearest dealer because there is no other way to try to solve something when there is issues with service. They never solved anything (besides giving you a case number) and they do have the last word (We are sorry for the inconvenience...) then you asked what or who else can I talk to about this and they are basically the highest you can go with VW. I guess the only next choice will be hiring a lawyer to get something resolved but that is not the point.
My experience with this car is great I do like it a lot but I will never buy another VW just because the service dealer network is horrible and there is no other avenues outside your dealer to solved something they always have the last word, or you can try the useless 1-800-822-8987

_Modified by touareg007 at 11:41 PM 9-14-2006_

You hit the nail with this. I have never, yes I said never been treated well when calling the VWOA customer service. They aways start reading their script "Mr. XX I really do apologize about the trouble you are having with your VW......." Over and over again but never see any results. 
Not only is the customer service line bad by try their roadside assistance. I locked my key out the other day when the keyless access failed. They REFUSED to give me the 888 number to OnStar to unlock my car. They told me they were not allowed to look it up for me or find out, but would send a flat bed truck to tow it to a dealer to be looked at after the weekend was over. It was saturday. I ended up calling a locksmith myself and got it unlocked within 15mins. of their arrival at my expense. VW Road Assistance my AS&*^! I have given up on VW!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_I agree with you but I never said I was being an ass to them, I am always courteous and always try to explain all my issues in great detail but at the end of the day it is a waste of time because they never resolved any of my issues which I don't want to put people to sleep with the same old stories about dealers issues.
_Modified by touareg007 at 11:43 PM 9-14-2006_

I, in no way, intended or implied that you were being an ass. My comment was just a general one.
I completely understand your frustration, I was in your shoes at one time.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
I, in no way, intended or implied that you were being an ass. My comment was just a general one.
I completely understand your frustration, I was in your shoes at one time.

I know, I just wanted to point that I was following your advice...


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

That's so odd...they just kicked me a few hundred bucks of dealer service credit for being without my treg for a week! So weird, guess it all depends on which rep you get????


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (nsho13)*

It's like dealing with the health care industry. 
Call back and talk to someone different and you may get results.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_It's like dealing with the health care industry. 
Call back and talk to someone different and you may get results.
















007 I say you give it another shot.... chances are if you have purchased more than one VW they will know...and will want to keep you as a customer.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_Call back and talk to someone different and you may get results.










Tried that, but all these androids are definitely programmed on a useless loop sequence that never output any useful resolution



_Modified by touareg007 at 1:16 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I got a puncture and could not find the torque specs, when I was a t a tire store in rural MS.
So, I called this CS line and asked what the specs were for my T-Reg with standard Dunlop GTs. She told me to take it to my dealer ( 420 miles away) and when I insisted (no ass !) she should just read it off from the online manual - or even tell me which page it was located she said " We are not alloowed to give out that technical info. over the phone". 
IMHO - THEY ARE TOTALLY USLESS!
Either VWOA are obliviously unaware of this, or they are doing this on puprose to obfuscate, confuse and drive you to their uselss dealers.
Cy


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (cybulman)*

they would like to make sure that a qualified person is tightening the wheel bolts the proper way would be my guess. In this lawsuit happy world they are covering their asses. Did you not have a owner's manual for your vehicle of the phone nubmer of your dealer?? It's listed on page 68 of book 3.4 for future reference. ( if you have an 04 manual) might be different for other years


----------

